# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  PlayStation 3

## haf

Πωλείται PlayStation 3 Slim 250GB σε άριστη κατάσταση με 1 χειριστήριο DualShock 3 και δώρο τα παιχνίδια στην φωτογραφία. Τιμή 140€



ΒΥΡΩΝ

697 3300829‬



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

